# what does this mean?



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hunter is way of going...calm, steady tempo (as in gait),..the operative terms are long and low. 

A pleasure horse is just that, one ridden for pleasure. Longer reins than in a hunter under saddle class, and maybe a little more forward in your seat..the horse should give the impression that it is "easy" and, well, a pleasure to ride.

The fact that your mare is stocky isn't really an issue in either type of class. You can enter into either or both classes..the only difference is in what the judge is looking for.

Do check your shpow list however. In sme cases, and I will use an example herre, there will be a line or two in there about cross entering divisions, but usually this relates to jumping. For example, a "a rider in the short stirrup division may not cross enter into a division where fence heights are higher than XX'." Or, "riders in a walk-trot only class may not cross enter into a divsion where a canter is required..."


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is some stuff from the Pinto website that might be helpful


Stock – a western horse of predominantly Quarter Horse or Paint breeding and conformation
Hunter – an English horse generally including Thoroughbred and approved European Warmblood breeding and conformation
Pleasure – a horse usually of Arabian, Andalusian or Morgan breeding and conformation
Saddle – a gaited horse, possibly Saddlebred, Hackney or Tennessee Walker breeding and conformation


Stock/Hunter Types:
American Bashkir Curly Horse Registry
American Buckskin Registry Association
American Paint Horse Association
American Quarter Horse Association
American Warmblood Society
Belgian Warmblood Breeding Association
Hanoverian
Holsteiner
Hungarian Warmblood
International Buckskin Horse Association
International Curly Horse Association
Jockey Club [Thoroughbred]
North American Spotted Haflinger
Oldenburg
Oldenburg of America
Trakhener
United States Trotting Association [Standardbred]
Westphalian

Pleasure/Saddle Types:
American Hackney Horse Society
American Morgan Horse Registry
American Saddlebred Horse Association
American Saddlebred Horse Association of Canada
Arabian Horse Registry
Canadian Arabian Horse Registry
Dutch Harness
Half Arabian Horse Registration
International Andalusian and Lusitano Horse Association
Missouri Fox Trotting Horse Breed Association
National Show Horse Registry
Paso Fino
Pleasure Saddle Horse Registry
Tennessee Walking Horse Breeders and Exhibitors Association


Go here, it might clear it up: PtHA ? Registration

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Another thing...
You horse can enter classes like "Open English Pleasure Stock Type Horse". It's an english pleasure class for stock registered horses. You could not enter "Amateur English Pleasure Hunter Type" because your horse is not hunter type registered. You can still show in western pleasure and english pleasure, along with hunter under-saddle and such, but in stock-type classes.

Does this clear it up?


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

In it's most simplest form stock type = mack truck and pleasure/saddle type = sports car


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

If the show isn't registered the type of horse won't matter. A hunter is a way of going...any breed of horse can be a hunter. There are breed specific shows that may have specific classes for "stock" horses, which I am making the assumption the breed-use list addresses, but if the owner went to ride in a non-breed specific english show there wouldn't be a differentiation between breeds of horses. She could enter any class she wanted even registered with the Paint Association, again assuming that is what the PtHA is.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

But she states she will be showing pinto this year on this thread and another thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

wwsassygal105 said:


> Hi I am showing paint and pinto this year and I sort of know but I dont know what the difference is between hunter type, and pleasure type? I know what a stock horse is and my horse is considered stock type but I want to make suRE I can enter in pleasure and hunter type classes. my mare is stocky and muscular but she has a lean body to her also. I show both english and western and i am just now getting into the bigger shows.thanks!!


If you are showing Pinto, then the hunter type is hunt seat only...and it's geared toward TB's and stock horse types. Pleasure types are Arab, Morgans, ASB type horses and you'll find Saddleseat riders in that class.


----------

